# Here is mine .



## CRASH101 (Oct 28, 2006)

I hope you like it .


















































want more just let me know .:wave:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow, that is truely an ultimate gaming case.
With the see-through circle on the side, is that open or glass or plastic? I really can't tell...


----------



## CRASH101 (Oct 28, 2006)

Joefireline said:


> Wow, that is truely an ultimate gaming case.
> With the see-through circle on the side, is that open or glass or plastic? I really can't tell...


The side panel is Plexiglas and the top is real glass .
yeah it is a monster thank you I need to get some new pic's of the inside as I have added a new 7800 gt video card as well .


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Not my Taste in cases. But it looks quite Mental :laugh: 


Never seen that type of CPU Cooling, and the Cooling on your GPU. Alot of work gone into that case


----------



## CRASH101 (Oct 28, 2006)

Updated images as I have added another 7800GT video card to my system and that GPU cooling is very essential as there is a lot of heat coming off those cards and I do not want it to get into the case as you can see it was not easy to get this modification done but it does work well the scoop catches all the hot air and the fan at the bottom blowes it out the bottom of the case not hot air in case ! ray:


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

2 power supplies ... btw what vga cooling thingy is that.

also the cpu hsf ? totally passive or some fans in the middle.

also that motherboard config is quite weird considering the ram placement


----------



## CRASH101 (Oct 28, 2006)

Fr4665 said:


> 2 power supplies ... btw what vga cooling thingy is that.
> 
> also the cpu hsf ? totally passive or some fans in the middle.
> 
> also that motherboard config is quite weird considering the ram placement


Yes 2 PSU's .
The HSF for the CPU is a tuniq and it has a fan .
The VGA thing is an old scoop I found off an old case I used it as such to keep the very hot air coming off the VGA cards from entering into the case .
it has a fan on the bottom and sucks the air out through the bottom of the case ..
BTW the MOBO is a DFI SLI-DR so I really don't know what you mean by weird mobo config.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Usually the CPU is up at the top of the motherboard (relitive to its position in the case). On yours, its between the RAM and expansion slots.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah like matt said, the usual placement of the ram is on the side of the mobo vertical on the right next to the drives and the cpu is usually located closer to the PSU, thats why i asked cause the placement of hte ram there and the cpu further down seems to make it more workable on the mobo to plugin and take out cables. the only issue would be since the cpu hsf is so far down it doesnt get enough airflow from the back fan.

im not the one to talk with airflow lol


----------



## CRASH101 (Oct 28, 2006)

Fr4665 said:


> yeah like matt said, the usual placement of the ram is on the side of the mobo vertical on the right next to the drives and the cpu is usually located closer to the PSU, thats why i asked cause the placement of hte ram there and the cpu further down seems to make it more workable on the mobo to plugin and take out cables. the only issue would be since the cpu hsf is so far down it doesnt get enough airflow from the back fan.
> 
> im not the one to talk with airflow lol


This is how DFI made it not me . it works great and the fact that the tuniq HSF blows air onto the ram chips helps a hole lot .


----------



## fluhlej (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah \um could you link us where you got the CPU cooling unit that is pretty sik


----------



## CRASH101 (Oct 28, 2006)

fluhlej said:


> Yeah \um could you link us where you got the CPU cooling unit that is pretty sik


Here you go ..

Sunbeam / Tuniq T-120 CPU Cooler

:luxhello: :luxhello: :luxhello:


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

how loud is that thing ?


----------



## CRASH101 (Oct 28, 2006)

Fr4665 said:


> how loud is that thing ?


Not too bad I can't really hear it as the other fans make more noise .


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

How did you do the graphics on the outside? I like you wire management.


----------



## CRASH101 (Oct 28, 2006)

95five-0 said:


> How did you do the graphics on the outside? I like you wire management.


The side panels are decoupaged on . I printed all the pictures out and glued them to the side panels then took mat finish and put 4 coats on then 4 more coats of varnish and next thing I am doing is I am going to plastic coat them on so it will look as if they are under glass .


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

I like that look. Pretty sick.
Heh, too bad that hole in the side of the case isn't square, you could put yet another huge case fan in that muther.  Or you could just find a round fan.

Also, do you know what your idle and under-load temperatures are? I'd like to know if that CPU heatsink works like it says it does on the site.


----------

